# Looking for comfy car seat for chubby tall toddler: QUESTION post 22



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

DD is tall and chunky 40 x 40 at 2 1/2. I HATE our Britax Marathon and so does she, poor thing. We've always had problems, even when she was little, with the buckle pinching her thighs.

Some mommas I talked to suggested a booster and she could do it with her height and weight, but I gather that is not a good idea?

What's a comfy car seat for tall, big kids that has a high weight and height limit and won't pinch thighs? We have a major car trip coming up and I don't want her to be in the Marathon.

Any ideas?

V


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

A 2yr old is never acceptable in a booster- not even an option. At under 3, I would really try to have her rear face, and at her weight that means a 45lb rf rated radian. IF you can get a good install rf in a radian- that would be my first choice.

If that doesn't work, I'd look at a frontier.

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd say a Regent or Frontier85, or a RF Radian.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
I'd say a Regent or Frontier85, or a RF Radian.

Are there still regents out there? Haven't seen one in awhile....









-Angela


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not going to invest in a car seat with a 45lb limit when I doubt it will last a year.

I think the Britax Marathon we have is rated up to 58-60 ish lbs.

We were looking at the store tonight and they all seem to be built for tiny little kids and DD is NOT tiny.

V


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Violet2* 
I'm not going to invest in a car seat with a 45lb limit when I doubt it will last a year.

I think the Britax Marathon we have is rated up to 58-60 ish lbs.

We were looking at the store tonight and they all seem to be built for tiny little kids and DD is NOT tiny.

V

The Radian has a 45 lb RF limit but a 65 lb or I think 80 lb in the USA FF limit.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Violet2* 
I'm not going to invest in a car seat with a 45lb limit when I doubt it will last a year.

I think the Britax Marathon we have is rated up to 58-60 ish lbs.

We were looking at the store tonight and they all seem to be built for tiny little kids and DD is NOT tiny.

V

The 45lb limit is for rf







there are a couple of radians with an 80lb ff limit









-Angela


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Ah okay. I misunderstood.

Yeah, a 45 weight limit won't do us any good, she's growing so fast.

Does Babies R Us carry Radian??? Or is this an internet order only thing?
V


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Violet2* 
I'm not going to invest in a car seat with a 45lb limit when I doubt it will last a year.

I think the Britax Marathon we have is rated up to 58-60 ish lbs.

We were looking at the store tonight and they all seem to be built for tiny little kids and DD is NOT tiny.

V

I also wanted to add that she quite possibly won't hit that 45 lbs as soon as you'd think.

DD at

2 years : 40 lbs
3 years: 40 lbs
4 years : 41 lbs

She continues to get taller and lean out though.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Violet2* 
Ah okay. I misunderstood.

Yeah, a 45 weight limit won't do us any good, she's growing so fast.

Does Babies R Us carry Radian??? Or is this an internet order only thing?
V

Babies R us doesn't usually carry it in store- they have it online and apparently a few stores carry it, but I've never seen it.

If you have any baby specialty stores near you they often carry it. USA Baby or Right Start or the like. I hear diapers.com has a good return policy if you want to order it to try it but need somewhere it can be returned.

-Angela


----------



## carolina~mom2be (Mar 15, 2006)

we have recaro's and







them!


----------



## *Eva* (Jul 31, 2008)

I would go with the Frontier 85. I'm all for ERF but my niece is built the same way your daughter is and the Radian doesn't fit well on her. She'll be 3 in August and she's already over 3.5 feet tall and 45lbs. They have the Frontier and it fits great without pinching her thighs and she has a ton of room to grown in it.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyterae* 
I also wanted to add that she quite possibly won't hit that 45 lbs as soon as you'd think.

DD at

2 years : 40 lbs
3 years: 40 lbs
4 years : 41 lbs

She continues to get taller and lean out though.

I know. But she's over 40lbs as of yesterday so she must be gearing up for another growth spurt.

V


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

If you want a Radian, I posted a thread recently about how I got one for $203, normally $300.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carolina~mom2be* 
we have recaro's and







them!

No way a recaro would fit a child who is squished in a marathon.

-Angela


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Another option for a very roomy seat would be the Cosco Apex65 -- it's just about the widest seat available. It does require that the vehicle have high seatbacks or headrests.
http://www.amazon.com/Safety-1st-Ape.../dp/B000RNM7JW

Agree that the Recaro Como and Signo are very narrow with high sides and a high base, and are not good choices for a large toddler.

A belt-positioning booster is not an appropriate choice for a 2yo.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

What about a True Fit? It has a wider shell than the radian and almost the same height in the shell...though only a 65 lb weight limit so maybe it wouldn't work for you?


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm taking notes--thanks. Keep the tips coming.

As for 65lbs, that would probably be okay, I don't think she'll gain that much. It's more the fact that she seriously grows out before up so the seat has to have room for her to grow that way.

V


----------



## Minxie (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a big boy myself, in the 97th percentile. He has a Britax Frontier and we love it! He has enough room in the leg area to even sit cross-legged comfortably.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The Apex has pretty low top slots so I wouldn't get that for a tall child.

Regents have been discontinued but you can still find then online.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a big baby too - she's not quite 2 and 38lbs and not sure how tall but was 36in at 18m check. We have the Radian XT and LOVE it. She has plenty of room, and DD grows out first before up so I know what you mean. I can get you pics if you want to see how she fits in it since they seem to be around the same size.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay, I'm back, looking to buy.

I'm looking at the Frontier and the Radian but the pics make me nervous. The leg buckles look like they are so short, barely any room for a dupa (butt) and thighs.

If you have one of these seats, what is the distance from the back of the seat to the buckle so I can compare it to the Marathon we have? You know, in your copious spare time where you just love measuring things for strangers on the internet









Yesterday DD was having hysterics about buckling the car seat







My parents actually gave us money for a seat, they were so upset.

ETA: I found a measurement for 'seat depth' on the Frontier of 13", I hope that is what I am looking for? Don't see any info on the Radian. ETA 2: Radian looks to be 13" too. Can anyone confirm?

V


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

All carseats made since 2002 have LATCH, so that shouldn't enter into the buying process. (Plus, LATCH is no safer than seatbelts, and a 40# child will need a seatbelt install in some cars anyhow.)

I would recommend the Frontier over the Radian unless you plan to rear-face. The Frontier has a much taller harness, which will mean it lasts years longer.


----------



## Minxie (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Violet2* 
If you have one of these seats, what is the distance from the back of the seat to the buckle so I can compare it to the Marathon we have? You know, in your copious spare time where you just love measuring things for strangers on the internet









We have the Frontier and there are three slots for the bottom buckle. The buckle comes up about 6 inches. The slots are at 6, 7.5 and 9.5 inches (approximately). HTH


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you mommas! You were all such a great help.







This was kind of overwhelming--there are too many car seats out there!

We went with the Frontier. Crossing fingers it's a good fit for DD.

V


----------

